# Are they a rare breed or just oddly hard to find?



## secuono (Jun 19, 2017)

Miniature Cheviot. 

I research them every now and then, but still find less than a handful of breeders and just as few websites for info about them.

So are they considered rare? Heritage? Common, but no one really sells them?

Also, what kind of breeder are they, seasonal or whenever the mood strikes them?

Anyone here have them?


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 20, 2017)

A quick google search came up with some breeders here in the U.S. I didn't really dive that far but seems like there are some pages dedicated to the breed and the breeders but yeah not a ton it seems... I would consider them heritage I have seen them before at the state fair here in NY.  I'm not an expert on them obviously though


----------



## secuono (Jun 20, 2017)

Lol, that's a hair more info than I had, so it's helpful. 

I'm considering getting a registered breeding pair. Their wool is 4 & 5in long when sheared last week. IDK what I'll do with the ram though, hmmm.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 20, 2017)

stud him out lol


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 22, 2017)

@secuono 

Interestingly they are not actually miniatures. Mini Cheviots are the old style cheviot before people breeding them up for the current meat market standards. The breeding for size/meat only may be why standard size cheviot get a bad rap on their temperament.



> *Miniature Cheviot*
> (Brecknock Hill Miniature Cheviot)
> 
> Cheviot sheep originated in the Cheviot Hills between England and Scotland. They were introduced to the U.S. in 1838. Border Cheviots are small, hardy sheep that spend their lives on the moors. In the U.S., they have become larger than their ancestors from the UK, so the Brecknock Hill Miniature Cheviot registry was formed to preserve the original size. The registry recently dropped "Brecknock Hill" from its name to differentiate American Miniature Cheviots from the Brecknock Hill Cheviots that originated in Wales and are slightly different.
> ...


http://www.sheep101.info/breedsM-N.html

Did you see this site?
*MINIATURE CHEVIOT SHEEP 
BREEDERS COOPERATIVE*
http://www.minicheviot.com/

Came across these old threads too
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/mini-cheviots.16700/
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...eposits-for-spring-lambs-in-california.27008/

I'm actually finding a lot of info on them. They are seasonal breeders. So where around 900 registered ones in the US
http://www.hobbyfarms.com/miniature-cheviot/

This place seems to have a lot of the history on them
http://www.shepherdsbounty.com/border-cheviot-history-facts/


For what i have seen for registered stock prices range from $250-700 per animal. They do not seem terribly rare. They look to be about 1/4 as popular as babydoll but really its all relative because babydoll are less then 1/4 as popular as suffolk or many other breeds.

Searching mini cheviot on google brings up 120,000plus results, searching miniature cheviot sheep brings up just under 84,000 results,


----------

